# SLS Drehzahlwächter - Initiatoren schauen auf ein Zahnrad



## element. (22 November 2012)

Hat jemand schon mal eine sichere Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung mit dieser Methode realisiert?
Ich hab das so an einem Demonstrator von Pilz gesehen, aber in der Praxis noch nicht. 
Ich glaube, da haben zwei Inis nur auf Schraubenköpfe auf einer drehenden Scheibe geschaut.

Oder man lässt zwei Inis auf die langen Zähne eines Zahnrads schauen, etwa so
http://www.gimp-handbuch.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/kap-14-2-1-zahnrad-1-02.png
Ein Ini schaut auf den Zahn und einer auf die Lücke. 

Das Ganze dann an einen Wächter wie den PNOZ S30 oder irgendwas von SEW, idealerweise kann es der FU schon selbst.

Gibts da was zu kaufen oder muss man die Zahnrad-Ini-Kombi selbst konstruieren?

Grund meiner Frage ist dass der passende Motor nicht mit sicherem Drehgeber erhältlich ist und für einen zusatzdrehgeber kein Platz, ich hätte aber ein paar vorhandene Wellen, auf die ich so ein Zahnradl setzen könnte.


----------



## Safety (22 November 2012)

Hallo,
es gibt da mehrere  Möglichkeiten.
Wenn es ein Servo ist kann man eine Regler benutzen der die Sicherheit auch mit einem Standard Geber erreicht. PMC Protego D mit Sicherheitskarte. Oder wie schon von Dir beschrieben PNOZ S30 mit zwei Ini die sollten aber wegen CCF am besten von Unterschiedlichen Herstellern sein und MTTFd Werte haben.
Es gibt hier ein Beispiel:
http://www.pilz.com/downloads/open/AN_PNOZs30_Drehzahl_Stillstand_1002223-DE-01.pdf


----------



## element. (23 November 2012)

Pilz Antriebe sind bei uns leider nicht freigegeben und das bekomme ich auch nicht durch (große Firma).
Ich kann SEW, Siemens, Stöber nehmen. Sicherheitstechnik Pilz, Siemens, Jokab, Euchner.

Das Beispiel kenne ich schon aber außer dem Skizzierten Zahnrad sind da ja keine Informationen drin wie die Signalformen sein müssen, Flankenlänge der Inis. In der BA zum Pnoz s30 steht zumindest, dass sich die 1-Signale immer überlappen müssen.

Außerdem will ich nur sehr ungern das (Zahn)rad neu erfinden, am liebsten was kaufen wo ich weiß dass es schon funktioniert. Ich kann doch nicht der erste sein, der so etwas sucht.


----------

